# Large bull shark on the north end of the grand strand in cherry grove inlet



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## aumark (Aug 24, 2009)

great video!!!!! wow


----------



## Chet2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not lip-locking anymore redfish from the kayak.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Holy hell


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

That is why I stay on shore. Nice video.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazing video! Can't wait to get to Sunset this weekend!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Holy hell


This.

Amazing to get it on video like that!!! 

Great post, Hop.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

It made the TV News. Check out the interview. http://www.carolinalive.com/news/story.aspx?id=775185#.T_4p9vVOeGg


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

haha...thats wild!


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Certainly makes you a bit nervous kayak fishing in the inlets....


----------

